# Has anyone used Cichlid Bio Gold?



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I have always been a big fan of Cichlid Gold and recently found the Cichlid Bio Gold. It talks about how awesome it is for enhancing color and promoting quick growth. Also it states that it actually contains live bacteria in the pellets. Well I bought a bag of it which is more than double the price of the normal gold and man does it stink. I noticed about 15 mins after feeding that it smelled up the entire room. My question is does it work well enough to justify the stink and the price. All comments welcome!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

i use it as well along with NLS pellets for my mannie and in 7 months i notice a big change in its color, so i guess it does work


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i use ti also i love it. i use a coupon through price matching either at petsmart or a petco or any other store who will price match or order it online. i think it warrants the value from my experience.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have used it before raising samll cichlids and had great growth and color the stuff is really worth the money imo.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Ive used it since this septeber, 12 pellets every morning at 620am lol. And he surely loves it, does the stealthy happy dance when i throw them in there... and he does have very nice color.

also, how much does it cost the bag? 

I get them at 25.99$CAD the medium pellet big bag pouch one

p.s: Maybe only your bag smells alot lol, ive never really realized a lingering odor


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I guess I'll keep using it and just try to find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

SpecialEffect said:


> Ive used it since this septeber, 12 pellets every morning at 620am lol. And he surely loves it, does the stealthy happy dance when i throw them in there... and he does have very nice color.
> 
> also, how much does it cost the bag?
> 
> ...


Locally the regular gold costs $9 a bag and the bio gold costs $20 a bag


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is what I use, it is more of a meat base I find compared to other cichlid foods


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

$8.49 for the 8 oz bag...

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/prod...7&catid=113

i use bio gold and nls pellets, they work great


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Also use it and like it, it smells like any fish food to me...
Also wondered about the live bacteria in it, dont know about that though


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ive never gotten a fish to eat the bio golds...the regular pellets work
but for some reason, they will not eat the bio gold


----------

